# What army is the most fun to fight?



## Morgal (Sep 26, 2007)

Following this short lived trend of what is......

What army do you find the most fun to face and why?

Personally IG and second nids that bring lots of guys.

Simply because it feels good to kill so many guys, much more fun than sitting there wailing away at guys only to drop one.


----------



## Asmodai (Dec 30, 2006)

Hmm, static gunlines tend to be dull. I love fighting bugs though. Sisters are an interesting opponent to fight too.


----------



## foulacy (Nov 24, 2007)

for me its guard or space marines. but theres nothing better than gettin up close and personnal with a tau army to watch how useless they are


----------



## Ordo Xeno Commander (Jan 17, 2007)

necrons. the satisfaction as they drop and dont get back up to my plasma and melta's(and now with IG, my templates! BANG)


----------



## darkane (Nov 14, 2007)

i like fighting nids with my tau, best part is watching them drop as they come running in, then they eat mine alive in CC. it makes thing fun and interesting


----------



## The Son of Horus (Dec 30, 2006)

I like playing against everything equally, except Tau. They tick me off. I never win against Tau. It's hard to complain really, since I don't have any trouble winning against other armies.


----------



## RedApostle (Nov 24, 2007)

Im in agreement with Ordo above me, the best satisfaction in seeing something go down would be seeing it go down for good after felling it 2-3 times before 

damned necrons..


----------



## Stella Cadente (Dec 25, 2006)

Grey knights, just because they suck so hard, its just hilarious to watch them try and fight back


----------



## squadiee (Nov 4, 2007)

The new Thousand Sons
"OOOH, I've got AP3 bolters, a 4+ invunerable save and slow and purposeful"

"WOW! you have a 24" range and are as slow as hell. WOW! My lascannons, heavy bolters, plasma cannons and terminators all wipe you into the floor"

I've played 2 matches against Thousand Sons, and both I only lost one terminator as the TS had to ignore the amount of ranged firepower for a group of asault termies walking towards them. Once they were in combat, there was little the TS could really do


----------



## Fat Cat Hay (Nov 24, 2007)

Guard spam them with conscips they are use less throw them at a SQ of ork nobz or eneything big just to hold them back
:biggrin::so_happy::laugh:


----------



## Hespithe (Dec 26, 2006)

Orks. I've had the most entertaining games againt Orks. Especially Speed Freaks.


----------



## Damned Fist (Nov 2, 2007)

Chaos. It gives my librarian something to do.


----------



## The Wraithlord (Jan 1, 2007)

Any army. Period. So long as I have a game going on I am happy.


----------



## morfangdakka (Dec 31, 2006)

Give me any opponent with a great sense of humor that is fun to play. I don't care what army they bring. 

My favorite armies to play against are necrons, nids and other ork armies. They are always knock down drag out fights that are usually settled on the last turn.


----------



## Orcus (Nov 25, 2007)

Sisters of battle. They are kinda sexy, and I feel bad when I kill em, but I'm Chaos!


----------



## wolf. (Nov 10, 2007)

Asmodai said:


> Hmm, static gunlines tend to be dull. I love fighting bugs though. Sisters are an interesting opponent to fight too.


haha
i have to say nids or any type of marine (including chaos, inquisition), because they can be so diverse and they always make me think twice.
its never a dull game


----------



## Logain_85 (Nov 27, 2007)

Funniest omg thats gotta be orks, they kill as many of their own as they do the enemy. But when i teamed up with another marines player to take on some orks was the best. As our line was charged by boys with chopas. i was on the floor laughing as my partner shouted at our opponent "******** you ******* give me back my power armor!!!"


----------



## freaklord (Sep 13, 2007)

i play mostly eldar, but i could see how guard vs guard would be really cool.


----------



## Lord Sinkoran (Dec 23, 2006)

I like playing against nidzilla its quit challenging because if you don't wound everything before it charges you get ownd


----------



## Someguy (Nov 19, 2007)

I'd say orks are most fun to play against. Proper amounts of damage get handed out in both directions.

In general though I don't mind what army I play against. Winning is all that counts. :gamer2:


----------



## Ordo Xeno Commander (Jan 17, 2007)

i always play for fun. although sometimes i lose, and thats not so fun. but i still get kicks from playing a good opponent


----------



## darklightknight448 (Nov 9, 2007)

Not my uncle's Chaos army, that's for sure...
He has one DECKED OUT Daemon Prince...
I say Orks when using Tau. When they are charging towards you to take a couple of Choppa slashes at you, blast the cr4p out of them!


----------



## darklightknight448 (Nov 9, 2007)

Oh yeah, the Daemon Prince belonging to my uncle I was just talking about?
Max of 12 attacks when charging 
But luckily, Daemonic Weapon! 4+ Leadership test for every wound he inflicts!
Anyway, another which is fun in general is any well-balanced army.


----------



## Wolf_Lord_Hellclaw (Nov 29, 2007)

Logain_85 said:


> As our line was charged by boys with chopas. i was on the floor laughing as my partner shouted at our opponent "******** you ******* give me back my power armor!!!"


Ahh I remember that battle, the next thing was my grey hunters charging his warboss and getting crushed by a power klaw. the lesson I learned was to know at least a little bit about your opponents special rules lol
for me, Orks are the most entertaning opponent, most of the best games I have played were vs orks.


----------



## Flam (Feb 7, 2007)

People generally like fighting against Tyranids, I find. Orks too. Even if the Orks/Tyranids win, the other side HAS to take down a lot of the foe with him, so it feels like he's still accomplishing something.


----------



## torealis (Dec 27, 2006)

its all about the new orks for fun factor. theyre fucking ace.


----------



## Elchimpster (Jan 31, 2007)

Orcs. Bar none.
Orcs are just a lot of fun to play with and against (I think partly because most of the Orc players I've played are pretty much in to the game for fun and the wild chaotic crazyness of the Orcs).


----------



## Lord Sinkoran (Dec 23, 2006)

I see knowone has said Necrons :biggrin: I would say necrons are the most unfun army to play because my friend gets abusive when I use them and now another guy I regulary game with has a necron amry too hes just saying if your both using necrons i'm using my armourd company then we say ok and win :so_happy:


----------



## angels of fire (Dec 4, 2007)

gotta be an army with swarms. so much infrantry makes me laugh


----------



## asianavatar (Aug 20, 2007)

Orcs are fun to play, they can be pretty random sometimes and their rules makes a fun game where you never know what might happen.


----------



## michaelsmith (Dec 5, 2007)

Probably Gaurd


----------

